# 2009 Ultra?



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Any word yet on changes/updates? Anybody seen one yet? Are they still unidirectional clear-coat? I hope so...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

pictures of it are all over the internet.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Not the Ultra


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

The 595 Ultra and the 585 Ultra for 2009
No real changes only the colours are changing.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I like that 585 Ultra. It looks like the black is gloss black and not the carbon look. I wonder if any of the frame shows any sort of carbon weave?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

wiz525 said:


> I like that 585 Ultra. It looks like the black is gloss black and not the carbon look. I wonder if any of the frame shows any sort of carbon weave?


Something doesn't look right with the 585 ultra picture, the decals on the fork looks
upside- down!


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

metanoize said:


> Something doesn't look right with the 585 ultra picture, the decals on the fork looks
> upside- down!


Its called a bad photographer..the fork is turned backwards


----------

